# Looking to buy this pond



## stevens123 (May 22, 2011)

Hi

I was looking to buy this pond

Small Fish Pond Kit 3000 Litres: Small Pond Kits: Pond Kits - Buy pond liners, underlay, pumps, filters and pond equipment from Pondkeeper: fishing out the best deals on the net.

Does this have everything i need for a pond. So i just literally install it fill it with water and start adding fish?

Also how much will this cost in electricity?

Thanks in advance

Josh


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

This isn't everything you need, extra equipment is still needed; as well as manual labour required to dig a suitable hole, level it properly and install the pond liner and source of electricity.

You can't just start adding the fish as soon as you've finished filling the pond with water. A period of time must elapse before stocking commences to give the filter time to establish a colony of nitrifying bacteria to break down harmful ammonia produced by the fish themselves and from the decomposition of organic waste such as faeces and plant matter. The entire process is usually called 'fishless cycling' in fishkeeping terminology; and it can take several weeks to complete before the pond is ready for the first inhabitants.

In terms of running costs, any increase to your power bill should be minimal going by the specified power consumption of 30w.


----------

